# Blood test question



## CJ (May 12, 2014)

I just got my blood tests back today from my initial visit to a TRT Clinic. I haven't met with the doctor yet in regards to them, so I guess that I'm looking for some knowledge before I go in. 

My total test level looks ok, it's 599 (348-1197), but my FREE test seems low, it's 8.8 (8.7-25.1). It seems that it's low because my SBGH level seems high 55.8 (16.5-55.9). 

Estradiol level is 17.2 (7.6-42.6)
LH is 2.7(1.7-8.6)
FSH is 3.5(1.5-12.4)
If other results are needed, just ask, too much to type. 

What should I ask the Dr when I go in? I don't have anywhere near the knowledge that you guys have, so should I be worried about the low free test and high SBGH? 

Sorry if these are dumb questions, but I don't want to be completely clueless going in. Thanks guys.


----------



## CJ (May 14, 2014)

OK, so the Dr is recommending an HCG and Danazol treatment. I've never heard of Danazol, so I researched it, and it looks like it should lower my SHBG. I'm assuming the HCG is to keep my body from lowering it's natural testosterone production as a reaction to the lower SHBG. Does anybody have any experience with Danazol? If so, any side effects or concerns that I should know of?

Also, he recommended Sermorelin GHRP 2+4. Is this worth the cost, or is it just the clinic trying to make some money? Thanks for any help guys.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 14, 2014)

A buddy of mine has used danazol with great success and pretty minimal sides. It certainly works at lowering SHBG in a dose dependent manner. Now he's using Vitamin D3, nettle root extract, and Boron to help lower SHBG and keep it low. He prefers more natural methods over pharmaceutical medications whenever possible. Both are viable options, talk it over with your doctor and see which way you'd like to proceed. Here's some more info about it:

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/m/pubmed/6594001/

Danazol will suppress LH and FSH production through a few different ways. I think you're correct in assuming the HCG is just to maintain some sort of natural testosterone production. HCG will suppress the pituitary on it's own though so just make sure to keep an eye on LH and FSH once you come off the treatment.


----------



## CJ (May 14, 2014)

Thanks Docd for the info and reassurance. My Dr is prescribing 75 mg daily of the Danazol, a little low compared to the study in your link, so I guess I'll see how that works over a couple of months and then get another round of blood work to verify. I'm also popping a few vitamin D pills daily to get that level up, since it was low normal on the test. I'm not too worried though, because I'm outside constantly in the sun when it's warm. 

I researched all the natural ways to lower SHBG, but it seems like only a temporary fix, as your body will eventually lower it's natural test production after awhile to get back to it's homeostasis. Did your friend find that to be the case?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 14, 2014)

CJ275 said:


> Thanks Docd for the info and reassurance. My Dr is prescribing 75 mg daily of the Danazol, a little low compared to the study in your link, so I guess I'll see how that works over a couple of months and then get another round of blood work to verify. I'm also popping a few vitamin D pills daily to get that level up, since it was low normal on the test. I'm not too worried though, because I'm outside constantly in the sun when it's warm.
> 
> I researched all the natural ways to lower SHBG, but it seems like only a temporary fix, as your body will eventually lower it's natural test production after awhile to get back to it's homeostasis. Did your friend find that to be the case?



He is on TRT so his test levels are artificially raised. How much vitamin D are you currently taking?


----------



## CJ (May 14, 2014)

I was using 800iu's in pill form, but I'm going to double it going forward. On the blood test, it had me at 33 ng/ml(range 30-100).


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 14, 2014)

CJ275 said:


> I was using 800iu's in pill form, but I'm going to double it going forward. On the blood test, it had me at 33 ng/ml(range 30-100).



 Most ppl won't have a problem supplementing with 2500-7500iu of D3 or in some cases 50,000-100,000iu injections (prescription) maybe needed. Your levels tell me your dose is either a bit low or you're not absorbing it well. I'd def try bumping up to 2500-5000iu daily. It is fat soluble so make sure to take it with a fatty meal.


----------



## CJ (May 14, 2014)

I think you're right Doc, I researched Vit D deficiency and how to supplement, and I think I'm going to triple or quadruple my supplements, based upon my sun exposure.


----------

